# MIUI ICS Conservative governer not working



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I used power boost to get the conservative CPU on MIUI ICS build and even turned it on with togglemods in terminal but it does not show up in SetCPU. Any suggestions?


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Dshoe said:


> I used power boost to get the conservative CPU on MIUI ICS build and even turned it on with togglemods in terminal but it does not show up in SetCPU. Any suggestions?


Your install must have not worked correctly, It's fine on my phone, with the same configuration (PB & SetCPU). Try uninstalling & re-installing PB.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I re did everything. flashed PB, then did su sysrw powerboost in terminal, backed up my stuff first, selected the CPU governer, exited, rebooted into recover, flashed the flashme.zip, and then did togglemods and got nothing.


----------

